# The world has officially gone mad



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

7 days left in this auction.

Frame only, no fork.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/titanium-ex-eddi...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nuts ...........


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

All it takes is a few willing bidders to make any give auction go wild. However, I'm usually surprised at how cheap Merckx titanium frames usually sell for. I bought my Merckx AX used about 3 years ago for $500 including the frame, fork and a Campy Record headset. The prices have probably gone up a lot since then because Merckx no longer sells ti frames. Considering the prices that people are willing to pay for MX Leaders and Corsas, I'm not surprised to see the ti frames following suit. I wouldn't part with my AX frame for 3X what I paid for it.


----------



## family (Jun 27, 2007)

*no, mad is buying a new plastic bike*

There's nothing nuts about buying a titanium for any price. It'll last forever a time when you're bound to go through two dozen inferior carbon plastic bikes.

That frame was $1800 new (with no fork). As it's titanium, it's as good as new (and it looks like that from the photos).

I have an EM Tit EX like this one. It's by far my favorite bike ever owned. I'd never sell it and worry how much I'd pay to get another if it were ever stolen (breakage is not a possibility).

The world has gone officially mad when flimsy, crack-prone carbon fiber is marketed to the masses and they run to buy them because Lance rode one (actually he rode titanium, too, but at least it was painted to look like carbon plastic).

I just rode with a guy who fell mounting a curb. He hurt his back and admitted that he fell in such a way to protect the Cervelo frame. 

That's nuts! 

I'd use my frame to protect me and know it'll still be fine to ride. 

Keep buying carbon guys!!


----------

